# My new baby



## Bean_counter (Dec 8, 2017)

this is my new baby girl I named Nikki and @Tony will know why. I researched and researched many lathers and finally decided on this one. I couldn't really find a whole lot of negatives on the thing and everyone seems happy with theirs. The thread @woodtickgreg started also helped in my decision. When I was in Dallas I went by rockler to check it out in person; when I left I knew she was the one. I ordered it from CSUSA which was a fiasco in of itself but it finally got here. This is the 220 versions which converts or inverts (I'm not an electrician) to single phase. I went to Home Depot earlier and replaced the plug to fit my outlet. This thing is heavy! I hope to try her out in the morning, getting over the flu and officially zapped
Of all energy. Here are to some large turnings in my near future.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 13


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 8, 2017)

What kind of picture is that? New lathe and no shavings on the floor?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## jasonb (Dec 8, 2017)

First volunteer to babysit!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 8, 2017)

Trying to make everyone believe he's related to @Kenbo or something!

No sawdust anywhere, no flat rate boxes, things are all neat and orderly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 8, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Trying to make everyone believe he's related to @Kenbo or something!
> 
> No sawdust anywhere, no flat rate boxes, things are all neat and orderly.


It wasn't that neat until Tuesday. I spent all day cleaning it up, then got sick, set the lathe up today and now just drained lol. Hopefully there will be shavings tomorrow. I will admit my shop doesn't look like or will ever look like Tony's lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice Mikey!!! @rocky1 he's a clean freak, he has seizures every time he walks into my Shop! Tony

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 8, 2017)

NICE lathe

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 8, 2017)

Very cool brother! Your going to love it, I love mine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 8, 2017)

Tony said:


> Nice Mikey!!! @rocky1 he's a clean freak, he has seizures every time he walks into my Shop! Tony





 Really???!!! I can't imagine why!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 8, 2017)

Tony said:


> Nice Mikey!!! @rocky1 he's a clean freak, he has seizures every time he walks into my Shop! Tony


Nice one BEAN!!! He would die if he came into my shop.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 9, 2017)

Congrats! Please give us updates once you really start making things. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 9, 2017)

Like new shoes, keep it clean!  Congratulations, have fun.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Smitty (Dec 9, 2017)

Congratulations. That is one of the ones I am looking at for a future purchase with the 1.5 hp.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 9, 2017)

Congrats! Never turned on one, but it’s a good looking lathe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 9, 2017)

It's funny, I'm pretty OCD and constantly clean my shop and clean up the machines but when I see a brand new machine I always get an urge to get it dirty, put the first nicks and goobers on it 

Congrats! Looking forward to see your first projects off of it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 9, 2017)

Nice! Very nice.
That’s the one my “student” settled on too. It was a fiasco too— one Woodcraft didn’t have it, other one said they did— but only had the floor model— learned that after we got there. Hour and a half drivr—- we came back with the floor model. He’s very happy.
@Tony prolly has nothing on me— far as a clean shop—- shavings are my anti-shock floor coveriing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 9, 2017)

David Hill said:


> Nice! Very nice.
> That’s the one my “student” settled on too. It was a fiasco too— one Woodcraft didn’t have it, other one said they did— but only had the floor model— learned that after we got there. Hour and a half drivr—- we came back with the floor model. He’s very happy.
> @Tony prolly has nothing on me— far as a clean shop—- shavings are my anti-shock floor coveriing.



I wish I could say Tony's is,from shavings but it's inches of fine dust.... There are dunes of dust in @Tony shop haha!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Dunes of Dust??!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 10, 2017)

Bean_counter said:


> I wish I could say Tony's is,from shavings but it's inches of fine dust.... There are dunes of dust in @Tony shop haha!


Dunes of dust, lol. Sound s like a clan or a tribe.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Dec 10, 2017)

Bean_counter said:


> I wish I could say Tony's is,from shavings but it's inches of fine dust.... There are dunes of dust in @Tony shop haha!



Well, that resembles me too, especially around the bandsaw areas.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 10, 2017)

Bean_counter said:


> I wish I could say Tony's is,from shavings but it's inches of fine dust.... There are dunes of dust in @Tony shop haha!



Speed bumps for a very short person

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 10, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> Speed bumps for a very short person


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 10, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> Speed bumps for a very short person


 You sir have won the internet today!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 10, 2017)

Bean_counter said:


> You sir have won the internet today!!!



And y'all 2 are supposed to be my friends. It's sad really.....


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 10, 2017)

Tony said:


> And y'all 2 are supposed to be my friends. It's sad really.....


We're not laughing at you ... we're laughing with you ... buddy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 10, 2017)

If y'all loved him, you'd get the air hose out, open the door, and blow the dust out, so he didn't have so much trouble gettin round the shop!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 10, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> If y'all loved him, you'd get the air hose out, open the door, and blow the dust out, so he didn't have so much trouble gettin round the shop!



I think love is a really strong word to use here ..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

